# Advise on premises license please



## Anastasiar17 (Feb 24, 2017)

Me and my husband have experience in hospitality industry. We have been working the past years for some hotels and restaurants. Last year, we have decided that is time to start something on our own and a coffee shop will be the right choice to begin the business.

We have done a lot of research about the coffee, suppliers, location. There are so many coffee shops out there and we though we can make a little different our business and sell some wine and alcohol coffee as well.

My question is what kind of premises license we need: A1 or A3? We intend to sell some hand-crafted sandwiches and fresh snacks.

We have found some good locations with A1 license ( the lease price is very convenient) and the landlords are ok with the business that we want to do, but the food and safety regulations require A3 license.

What should we do? Any advice is welcomed! Thank you!


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

I would say Mixed A1/A3 or A3 is what you'll need, A1 on it's own is really for retail and whilst the planners may turn a blind eye it could come back to bite you in future if they suddenly wonder where the retail premises has gone. My advice would be to speak to your local planners and they will give you best advice for the specific location.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Could you approach the appropriate local authority for advice? In the past we have always found them happy to help a business achieve compliance rather than face possible enforcement measures.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I think that you are confusing the premises licence (which you need for the sale of alcohol) and the planning permission permitted use class (A1 normally take away packed sandwiches etc, A3 cafe or hot takeaway IIRC)

Phone your local authority licensing department and ask.


----------

